# Upper Huron River Rainbow trout (Milford Area)



## Torhs (Jun 14, 2017)

I recently moved to Milford from Novi. I've been fishing different parts of the Huron River for bass lately because there are plenty of spots close to my house. The past 2 weeks I've seen lots of big rainbows, solo cruisers and schools of up to 5 just roaming the area. I've thrown small Mepps spinners past them countless times but can't get any of them to bite. I've had a few follow but not commit. Does anyone have any idea how to coax them into biting anything that's not a fly?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Corn kernels cast into a hole. I'm positive those are from the Proud Lake yearly plants.


----------



## Torhs (Jun 14, 2017)

Is there any way of getting the rainbows that I can see to bite? They cruise around the same area for a few hours at a time and are right up close to the surface.


----------



## unclefrank (Jul 5, 2012)

If you're not a fly angler, or don't have fly tackle, consider using a long ultralight spinning setup and use a torpedo float on the mainline with a tapered fly leader on the other end of the float. This lets you toss using spinning tackle and you can tie on small fly poppers or fake crickets/bug/spider lures that stay on top.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

garden hackle....


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)




----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Some of the issue is probably water temp. If it's marginal (72+ degrees) they are really hard to turn into biters


----------



## unclefrank (Jul 5, 2012)

Trout King said:


>


Yup, Wooly Buggers are the default.


----------



## wsshaker (May 3, 2011)

White streamer


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Probably stocker fest "survivors". Use anything he resembles a hatchery fish food pellet and you should catch em. They will likely be ugly brood stock though. Lol. 

J-


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Definately stockerfest fish. Ive heard of them making it all the way to dexter...lol. prob not the best for eating


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Try a single waxworm on a hook, light leader, light weight.


----------



## HuronBrowns (Apr 26, 2016)

I watched on slowly work its way downstream in Ypsi. Crazy one got all the way to downtown ypsi. Probably in Ford Lake atm or dead


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

HuronBrowns said:


> I watched on slowly work its way downstream in Ypsi. Crazy one got all the way to downtown ypsi. Probably in Ford Lake atm or dead


There is a tiny tributary of the Huron down that way, that used to get some plants. Un-nameable, and I won't respond to PMs about it. Not exactly prime nursery water.


----------



## Torhs (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys. When I don't see the trout and can't pitch directly to them. How should I rig the corn for the river? A single kernel corn on a small hook a couple feet under a bobber? And let it float down the river?


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

That trib recieved browns... and according to the last fisheries survey. A few were still there.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

